# Plexi-neon



## maxfieldd (Feb 3, 2008)

I was curious if anyone had experience with Plexi-neon. It's a flexible neon lighting product (low-voltage - 24v). I am installing it in a high rise residential condo and have a few questions that I can not find an answer to.

The customer wants to dim it in some locations which is not a problem providing you install the dimming module. So far it's fairly straight forward; switch-leg - ballast - dimming module - Plexi-neon. However; complicating things is the fact that all the lighting in the condo is being controlled through radio ra. The customer wants me to put the product on a Lutron Maestro dimmer - he likes the pretty lights . All the literature I have found leads me to believe that this is not an option - the dimming is controled after the ballast through a control wire comming off the dimming module. You have the option of using Plexi-neon's low voltage dimmer or using a standard dimmer with a Gbx interface.

So... maestro dimmers require line voltage, there will not be line voltage coming off the diming module = no maestro dimmers. Am I correct?

Of course this question would be easy to answer if I had the Plexineon; but as you can probobly guess it is six weeks out and the builder is pushing to rock the condo. The customer ignored my advice to order the fixtures well in advance and so here I am... again...

By the way, here is a link to the product page <http://www.ilight-tech.com/> Any help would be great.


----------



## maxfieldd (Feb 3, 2008)

*Plexineon*

So I think I got it solved. The dimming module interfaces with a TVI or ten volt interface. It's a little smaller than a 100 amp panel and it requires a separate line voltage feed but on the same circuit as the plexineon in question. So the sequence is: S/L into TVI, then TVI - ballast - dimming module - TVI - dimming module - Plexineon. We still don't have the light but we did get it to dim. All this so that it will dim from 24v to 20.4v... 

By the way; the system requires this set up for every s/l. That means a seperate TVI for every S/L. I have eight... So now I have to try and find room for them.


----------

